# Filtration For My New 75 Gal



## WuTang (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey guys just bought a used 75 gal and I have only had hang on filters before so I don't really know to much about the canister filters. Do they really make a difference? what kind would you suggest? Right now I have a top fin 40 and an aqua clear 60 and a 225 gph powerhead on my 55 gallon. I'm moving my 3 rbp that are about 5 inches into the new tank. I want them to have a good home for life.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Canister filters are way better than HOB filters. For a 75g with 3 RBP's you could get a Eheim 2217, Rena xp3 or a Penn Plax 1500. I'd recommend the Eheim 1st though


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2010)

I agree with Cuz. I love my Eheims!! I am running an Eheim Pro II 2028 on my 72G bowfront and it has been fantastic!!! Super quiet too.


----------



## Wussola (Jan 25, 2006)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> Canister filters are way better than HOB filters. For a 75g with 3 RBP's you could get a Eheim 2217, Rena xp3 or a Penn Plax 1500. I'd recommend the Eheim 1st though


On my 75 Gallon, I use an XP3 canister filter (with two trays of bio-filtration) and an Aquaclear 110 (mainly for extra mechanical filtration and usually add activated charcoal). Works excellent with 4 RBP's who tend to be pretty messy come dinner time (plus always remember to fish out an extra pieces of food they don't eat t keep the water chemistry in good shape).

Enjoy your new tank!


----------



## cmulawka (Dec 11, 2007)

On my tanks I would just make a sump system below the stand out of a smaller tank and some pieces of acrylic. It would be a little more money but after saving $ on buying polyester from walmart as media I saved a bunch. The added tank turnover also has keep my tanks clear and capable of more Bio load more fish/bigger. just my 2 cents


----------



## notajr.fan (Jan 11, 2005)

My 75 has the internal overflow. I have a 33 gallon sump. I have 2 350 magnums hooked up in the sump and a eheim 1262 return pump to the main tank. I run bio balls and poly filling in the middle chamber of the sump. A little overkill but it keeps things nice and stable.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Cannister filters can hold much more media then HOB's which makes them More efficient (they can move less water but do a better job of filtering it). They're also much more maintenance free then HOB's. I suggest a Rena XP3 or XP4.


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

I just got the XP3 and it is great!


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Eheim 2217 or Eheim 2028 pro II








Mine are running as quietly today as they did 12 yrs. ago when brand new.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Eheim 2217, nuff said


----------

